# Рубин 5 процедура лечения



## MikhailOlegovich (6 Сен 2017)

Заранее извиняюсь за то, что буду применять свою терминологию. 
Проблема в следующем. Принесли баян с жалобой на выборку, я посмотрел. Оказалось проблема в том что выборная клавиатура не доключается. Немного покумекав, пришли к выводу что это из-за того что толкатели кнопок( на рис. под номером 2) упираются в ребра лепестков( на рис. под номером 1) и не могут из-за этого встать на место. Думали, думали и придумали. Взять эти самые толкатели и загнуть их чуть больше чем есть, что бы они спокойно проходили и вставали на место за лепестками. 4 часа потратил на это и вроде получилось, но мне кажется не совсем, поскольку теперь выборка переключается через раз. Может быть это из-за того что у самих кнопок( на рис. под номером 3) есть свободный ход, миллиметра полтора два. И из-за этого толкатели все равно оказываются чуть дальше чем нужно, но с другой стороны они уже не упираются в кнопки и при резком переключении выборки заходят на место. У кого была такая беда, может что подскажете?


----------



## ze_go (6 Сен 2017)

помер поролон - клапана просели - лепестки сместились в сторону толкателей - возник натяг - штанга конвертора не может до конца подняться вверх. вывод - менять поролон (на поролон - фильц - флис - фетр и т.д., кто что предпочитает, разумеется, исходной толщины)


----------



## Kuzalogly (7 Сен 2017)

ze_go писал:


> "помер" поролон - клапана просели - лепестки сместились


Ага. Только автор поменяет поролон, и ему опять разгибать то, что он загнул в силу своей изобретательности))...


----------



## MikhailOlegovich (7 Сен 2017)

ze_go писал:


> "помер" поролон - клапана просели - лепестки сместились в сторону толкателей - возник натяг - штанга конвертора не может до конца подняться вверх. вывод - менять поролон (на поролон - фильц - флис - фетр и т.д., кто что предпочитает, разумеется, исходной толщины)


Спасибо, но я сегодня посмотрел, покумекал. Менять поролон там будет еще геморойнее, нежели то, что провернул я, ну и для потребителя это будет куда дороже.Учитывая что на юпитерах перекрыть инструмент стоит 15-20 000( в нашей области), за рубин я бы взял не меньше 5 000. Ну так... Я сегодня все еще раз проверил, смазал ходунок выборки WDшкой и все! Все замечательно работает. Но все равно спасибо за совет, я думаю что сказали вы, сделать было бы разумнее, но поздно))


----------



## gerborisov (7 Сен 2017)

MikhailOlegovich (07.09.2017, 19:14) писал:


> Спасибо, но я сегодня посмотрел, покумекал. Менять поролон там будет еще геморойнее, нежели то, что провернул я, ну и для потребителя это будет куда дороже.


 "Поздно пить Боржоми"  После такого "косметического" ремонта потребитель ещё не раз вернётся к мастеру  Возможно,к другому, если есть выбор. И обойдётся это ему, в ту же, если не большую, сумму...


----------



## ze_go (7 Сен 2017)

MikhailOlegovich (07.09.2017, 19:14) писал:


> Менять поролон там будет еще геморойнее, нежели то, что провернул я


менять поролон придётся по-любому, вопрос времени... и в правой тоже)) он поролону в левой ровесник))


----------



## Евгений51 (8 Сен 2017)

*MikhailOlegovich*, 
Там пружина есть на переключателе Её надо сделать потуже. Будет переключаться. Но это не выход На концерт или экзамен такой баян не возьмёшь. надо переклеивать.


----------

